# Adelaide Metro Snapper



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive been fishing for over 30 years and limited opportunities, mainly due to work and having spent most of my fishing time on the Yorke Peninsula over the years chasing whiting, gar squid etc, I have NEVER caught a snapper.
Well as most Adelaide fishos would know, todays weather was perfect, so I headed out early to calm seas, very murky water, and without my landing net which I stupidly left in the car. Not good if I was going to land my dream fish. Murphysegg joined me, and after a leather jacket early and a few moves, my luck wasnt looking like it was gonna change. We went out a bit deeper but my anchor wasnt holding so I moved in a bit from Jason. I had two rods out, one whiting rig with small hooks and one unweighted bait for snapper. We'd been out for a couple of hours, and it was looking grim. I changed to cockle on the whiting rig and before long landed a nice KG. Imagine my surprise when my rod nearly disappeared over the side, considering I was using small hooks and a small amount of cockle, I called BIG whiting, after a few runs, plenty of head shakes, screaming drag etc, I had my doubts. Well, I was stoked to land my first just legal pinkie. I was rapt, but also I think relieved more than anything. I called Jason over as the whiting were still biting, I ended up with three and Jason landed a few. His snapper rod went off and after a good fight, he netted a 60cm snap. I was still having trouble with my anchor so called it a day. Jason followed a bit later but hooked another big snapper just after I left, leaving his tally to 4.
Just have to say thanks to all the people here that fish adelaide metro and post their reports, as I may never have ventured out today. Cheers. Cant wait for the next ideal day and some more snaps.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Outstanding! Congrats. Not many better feelings than a snapper run when seated in the yak.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done nice day out.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Congratulation SnowyM - That first kayak snapper is such a great feeling isn't it ! I still vividly remember my first legal snap and the huge whoop of joy once it was safely in the net. Such a buzz !  Plus several nice KGW - a great family meal coming up !


snowymacco said:


> Just have to say thanks to all the people here that fish adelaide metro and post their reports


 Like you, I learnt heaps from people who posted trips reports - gathering info and putting it all together. Its one of the great things about this forum.


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

well done mate
... just wondering ...
... I've worked in adelaide a few times .. generally stayed in glenelg
where do you guys fish/ launch from ?
I saw a post the other day where there were about 8 kayaks on the water so must be a usual spot 
so where do you lot fish ?
I have friends in adelaide .... might take the yak with me next time


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Sog - if you launch from Glenelg, and the conditions are right, you are in with a good chance. We've taken a while to learn about this inshore fishery, and its all about the conditions. One spot one day might fire, but the next day - you need to be some where else. The spot on the video that you saw was no good today. Condtions were not right for it. Let us know when you visit and we'll let you know what's about.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Good on ya Snowy. Congrats on breaking your Snapper cherry. 

It was a productive day on the new Slayer -










2 @ 55 & 2 @ 66. Suprisingly the larger snaps hit on the low slack tide.

Oh & Red Mist.....bring that BCF gift card into work tomorrow. That 35cm Flatty was delicious ;-)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Well done Snowy, it feels so good to see a big pink silvery flash, especially the first  It must have been fun on the whiting rod. Murphysegg that flathead must've felt like the cherry on top. Interesting the low tide was at eleven and your fish are 55 and 66, I have the lab on this as we speak.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations and well done 

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Squidley said:


> it feels so good to see a big pink silvery flash, especially the first


Ahhh yes, i remember it fondly like it was yesterday. Even though you have seen pictures in magazines you never really appreciate it until you have seen one in the flesh.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Good work all you guys,
There are two kinds of Yak fisherman in the world at the moment, the ones that live in Adelaide and the ones that wish they did. :lol: 
Mark


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

> Interesting the low tide was at eleven and your fish are 55 and 66, I have the lab on this as we speak.


Might check me Lottery numbers in the morning :?



> There are two kinds of Yak fisherman in the world at the moment, the ones that live in Adelaide and the ones that wish they did


Amen to that :mrgreen:


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work snowymacco and congratulations esp you did'nt have your net. Conditions looked pretty good, surprised you couldn't get the anchor to hold or where the whiting that big! 

@Murphysegg, well done too on your haul, but probably not going to make it in the 'Tiser again this week. :lol: 
Cheers


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Rockster said:


> Great work snowymacco and congratulations esp you did'nt have your net. Conditions looked pretty good, surprised you couldn't get the anchor to hold or where the whiting that big!
> 
> Thanks to all the positive feedback, my anchor rope wasnt long enough so the line was more or less hanging straight under the yak, and I was slowly drifting, so my rigs were dragging behind me, rendering my berley trail and chances of landing fish useless, it did hold for a while and I was lucky to land the snapper and the whiting, but the rest is history, fortunately for Murphysegg he capitalised on the spot and landed his two big snapper. I was stoked for him, and I would have been in a bit of strife if I did hook a bigun without my net, fortunately my fish wasn't a monster and i was able to lift it easily over the side, it had swallowed the hook and wasnt going anywhere. When you make a few oversights, leaving net behind, not bringing out enough rigs, too short anchor rope, you can bet next time I go out those factors will be rectified. To be honest, the whiting were the first legal whiting Ive caught before on metro waters, a day of firsts.


----------

